# 1/29/22 Storm - 6-12'' or out to sea ?



## NYDB (Jan 25, 2022)

The latest GFS looks bad.  A foot of snow at the beach.  Maybe ok for Sunapee and WaWa

 The Euro looks better.  S VT, MA , NH and ME look to get a nice snowfall.   I can't post the map from Weather.us, but trust me it is mo betta.


----------



## abc (Jan 26, 2022)

Maybe I'll get to cross country in Long Island


----------



## NYDB (Jan 26, 2022)

I see the trend is getting close to zero inches in VT.  bummer.  even most of NH and ME get little.  Lucy is pulling the football.

at least it's not going to rain like next week.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 26, 2022)

Been a very lackluster winter so far.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 27, 2022)

Not terrbull for you nh and me types.  That wind tho


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2022)

Camden Snowbowl Jack pot


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 27, 2022)

NY DirtBag said:


> Not terrbull for you nh and me types.  That wind tho
> 
> View attachment 52871View attachment 52872


Jay Peak will still report 10" or so.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 27, 2022)

A Tough Nor'easter Forecast
					

In the 1970s and 1980s, numerical weather prediction had reached a point where it was being increasingly used for operational forecasting, b...




					wasatchweatherweenies.blogspot.com


----------



## NYDB (Jan 28, 2022)

snow totals looking a bit better for ski country this morning. Especially so vet areas


----------



## drjeff (Jan 28, 2022)

NY DirtBag said:


> snow totals looking a bit better for ski country this morning. Especially so vet areas
> 
> View attachment 52880
> View attachment 52881View attachment 52882



The local Mets on the Providence radio station that is part of my alarmc clock, seem to think that you can move everything 50 miles West on that map for Southern New England. To the point where my house in CT, which is pretty much across the CT/RI border from where the 12-18"  label in Northern RI on this map is, is now in a 18-24" map and the area on this map in red with the highest totals, may be in a 24- 36" zone.  Break out the snorkels for Blue Hill and Yawgoo!


----------



## NYDB (Jan 28, 2022)

drjeff said:


> The local Mets on the Providence radio station that is part of my alarmc clock, seem to think that you can move everything 50 miles West on that map for Southern New England.



I keep reading that around the web and I hope it happens for us in So VT.   6''+ in the southern greens would be great. 

I'll stick to what the NWS is telling me at this point.  They nailed the MLK storm when everyone thought it would underproduce and sleet.  I guess the next model runs will tell us if it wiggled or it is really moving west.


----------



## skinowworklater (Jan 28, 2022)

drjeff said:


> The local Mets on the Providence radio station that is part of my alarmc clock, seem to think that you can move everything 50 miles West on that map for Southern New England. To the point where my house in CT, which is pretty much across the CT/RI border from where the 12-18"  label in Northern RI on this map is, is now in a 18-24" map and the area on this map in red with the highest totals, may be in a 24- 36" zone.  Break out the snorkels for Blue Hill and Yawgoo!


Yawgoo looks to get hammered!  Don't forget your beacon, shovel and probe lol!


----------



## NYDB (Jan 28, 2022)

I’m expecting about 3-4 inches here in the golden triangle.  I’d love to wake up to a 6-8” forecast but I dont think that’s happening.  

my wifes stuck home plowing the farm.  Supposed to get 18”+.  

upside down storm for an upside down season.


----------



## abc (Jan 28, 2022)

NY DirtBag said:


> upside down storm for an upside down season.


The last how many seasons had been "upside down"?


----------

